# Knit in one piece Fluffy Teddy Bear



## susanstr

I had many requests for the bear I knitted all in one piece......very cute and not as difficult as knitting separate body pieces together. It can be found at www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns


----------



## btibbs70

Which one of these is it?
http://www.squidoo.com/search/results?mag=socrafty&q=bear#mag=socrafty&q=bear


----------



## susanstr

I looked at your search and couldn't find it.....you must go exactly as I pposted www.squidoo.com/easy/ knitting-patterns. Scroll down at bit and its there, fluffy teddy..


----------



## btibbs70

http://www.squidoo.com/easyknitting-patterns 
That is soooo cute, AND only one seam 


susanstr said:


> I looked at your search and couldn't find it.....you must go exactly as I pposted www.squidoo.com/easy/ knitting-patterns. Scroll down at bit and its there, fluffy teddy..


----------



## dizzydean

Fluffy Knitted Teddy
Requirements
easy knitted teddy

4 or 5 x 50g balls of a fluffy novelty yarn (such as eyelash)

Knitting needles US6 (UK8, 4mm)

Black yarn or buttons (not for young children) for eyes and nose

Ribbon to tie around neck

Instructions
easy knitted teddyStart at the legs

Cast on 16 stitches

Knit 38 rows - this completes one leg

Leaving this leg on the needle, cast on 16 stitches on the same needle (for the other leg)

Knit 38 rows - now you will have two legs on one needle


body

Knit 28 rows knitting across both legs (32 stitches)


arms

Cast on 24 stitches at the beginning of the next 2 rows

Knit 22 rows (80 stitches)

At the beginning of next 2 rows cast off 24 stitches


Head

Knit 62 rows (32 stitches) - this does the front and back of the head


arms - back

Cast on 24 stitches at the beginning of the next 2 rows 


..... continue the remainder of the teddy in reverse order
easy knitted teddyFinishing the teddy

With good sides facing, sew up seams leaving a gap in the crotch for filling.

Turn teddy good-side out.

Sew diagonal top corners for ears.

Sew on a happy face.

Stuff head loosely with filling.

Gather around the base of head by sewing gathering stitch and pulling tighter to form neck.

Stuff the rest of the teddy loosely with filling and stitch up the hole.

Tie a ribbon around the neck.


----------



## BoBeau

this link will bring up a PDF with pictures, etc. that you can print

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0C...FhMS00ODU4LWJjYWYtZTliYTliMTg3Y2Mx/edit?pli=1


----------



## gmcmullen

Wow, so cute. Thank you for the free pattern. I saved it and will probably be making one (or several) soon. I love that it's all one piece. That's what I hate about toys is that there are so many small pieces to sew together. Yours is great.


----------



## johannecw

Thanks for sharing MORE bear patterns!


----------



## umozabeads

this is a very nice pattern, but I really hate it when you try to print it out there is something attached to it to download, like that Google thing! It is also an ink drainer! Argh!!!!!


----------



## GonnaFly

As the author of the one piece teddy pattern page, I am thrilled that many people are enjoying the pattern. But I do have two teensy little requests for you lovely crafters. As our family's sole income is coming from my online pages I would like to ask that the pattern not be reproduced here please and that you do not place the link to the google docs page, but only to the squidoo page. It is only if people visit that page that I get paid.


----------



## GonnaFly

umozabeads said:


> this is a very nice pattern, but I really hate it when you try to print it out there is something attached to it to download, like that Google thing! It is also an ink drainer! Argh!!!!!


Sorry umozabeads. Please explain what it is that you hate. I'm sorry but I'm not really sure what you mean. I don't want my pattern to cause people pain


----------



## umozabeads

The problem is that you just can't print or download the pattern, it is all the other stuff too! I have HP printer and have to purchase those cartridges as packs at $60 bucks a pop; and it can get very expensive trying to print everything that I like. Just want the pattern, not all the ads.


----------



## StellaK

If you download the pattern before printing, you get just the pattern and none of the other stuff.


----------



## umozabeads

where's the download button! All I see is that Google thing. I just highlighted it to notepad for the basic pattern that way it would print out just the instructions. Thanks!


----------



## GonnaFly

Under the teddy pattern on the http://www.squidoo.com/EasyKnitting-Patterns page, you'll see a big grey arrow with a link saying "Printable version of the easy teddy pattern". Click on that link to get the teddy pattern without other stuff


----------



## umozabeads

Okay, this is the last time. When I click on that arrow, I get Google wanting me to create an account to download some pdf program! Nuff said!


----------



## dunottargirl

I have yarn to do it, but first am doing similar teddies in DK. I did not cast off the shoulder stitches. but instead put the on safety pins, knitted the head and then picked up the arm stitches on the way down. Much easier and I will have a thread to tighten the head. I will be doing the same with the fluffy yarn.


----------



## shirleyg1

How do I do the reverse order on the fluffy knitted bear.
This bear is all in one piece isn't it?


Thanks for your help
Shirleyg1


----------



## pinkwitch

I sew teddies too & notice yours does not seem to have a flat face. How did you sculpt your teddy face? Did you use a method similar to needle sculpting only with yarn? Very cute bear!


----------

